# Bra size- in between



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 1, 2008)

So, I never really knew what my real bra size was, I would try them on and buy them if they fit... They never did fit perfectly, but oh well...
I had a lady measure me today at Victoria's Secret, and she tells me I'm 34A... so I try on some 34A bras.. but they were too small! I had "side cleavage" ahahaha.. imagine that- A cup with side cleavage!
Anyways, I tried on 36A and its too big! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I guess I'm in between?! 
Are there any bras that offer those in between sizes that look cute (I like VS bras) and have push- up (like most VS bras do)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or should I lose/gain weight for a bra? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 1, 2008)

They do make custom bras butthey tend to be more expensive. but I say a good well fitted bra makes a BIG difference in comfort and appearance. I used to wear 36DD and I'd hunc over cuzz there wasn' any support and I'd get the upper tit bulge from the cup being too small. I got measured at some froufrou boutique and I now wear a wonderful 32G.They don't go up to that size in most shops so I got mie made (for over 100 bucks!!!) but its worth it.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, but thats too much for my buget..I would rather go bra-less!


----------



## almmaaa (Feb 1, 2008)

Playtex has bras that are called half sizes too.  CHeck out their website and I have seen them at target too.  A plus they are not expensive!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_





Thanks, but thats too much for my buget..I would rather go bra-less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. I remember Playtex also made halfsizes or something. Or maybe you're getting measured incorrectly. Like you maybe a 32B not a 34A.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 1, 2008)

I was wondering that too.. but I'm really flat... I can't be B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think lol

Yeah,  I'll try on those Playtex ones, but why oh why are they just white, boring bras?


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

i feel for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate buying bras! i always wore a 38D , I finally got measured and found out im a 34G (eek). I order my bras on figleaves.com or bravissimo.com, for some reason only the british seem to realize that large boobs and small backs go together, but they have tons of weird sizes and good directions for measuring yourself as well...i would recommend trying a different store, maybe the person who measured you didn't have much experience...i doubt the vs sales girls are really trained like someone who owns a specialty bra shop would be. good luck!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, I think European sizes run smaller... or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was googling around, and found this on wikipedia- Brassiere measurements - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, this part was interesting-
 Quote:

  The actual volume of the bra cup depends not only on the _cup size_ calculated as above, but also increases with the band size. In fact, most bra manufacturers use the same cup volume for bras which are related by an increase in _cup size_ and a decrease in _band size_. For instance, the cup volume is the same for 30D, 32C, 34B, 36A, etc. It is for this reason that bra sizes have "sister sizes" which are related in this way by having the same cup volume (e.g. 32C and 34B). Although it is important that a wearer has a correctly fitting bra, it is sometimes possible that two adjacent _sister sizes_ fit equally well, since the cups are the same size, and the difference in band size can be accommodated by fastening the back strap on a different hook.  
 
So, I found one of my bras that was 34B... I tried it on and the cup size was perfect! But the band was too tight...So maybe I should buy one of those "extension straps" or something? 
I'm also wondering this might be because the model of cups is different.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohhhh I should really quit wearing them! lol

OR am I 36B?! Omg... Im so confused


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't give much advice since I have to go to a special boutique for my bras. But I can tell you that they don't always know what they're doing when they measure u. I went to Maidenform or somewhere like that and they "measured" me and told me I was a 36D. EHHHH! WRONG! Try a 32DD (at the time)


----------



## aconundrum (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Thanks! Yeah, I think European sizes run smaller... or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was googling around, and found this on wikipedia- Brassiere measurements - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, this part was interesting-


So, I found one of my bras that was 34B... I tried it on and the cup size was perfect! But the band was too tight...So maybe I should buy one of those "extension straps" or something? 
I'm also wondering this might be because the model of cups is different.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohhhh I should really quit wearing them! lol

OR am I 36B?! Omg... Im so confused_

 

if the 34B you have fits perfect but the band is too tight it would stand to reason that 36A would be your size, as that is the 34Bs sister size(the cups should be exactly the same volume but the band will be bigger) you wouldn't be a 36B becasuse the 36B will have the same size cups as a 34C. Does that make sense? 

The cup size correlates to the band size-cups are not universally the same size just because they have the same letter size, for example, a 32A is much smaller then a 36A...becacuse a 36A will actually have the same size cups as a 32C...just with a bigger band size.


----------



## choseck (Feb 3, 2008)

I swear by Playtex and their inbetween sizes.  Those are the only bras I wear now.. 34 nearly B.  I'd love to wear a push up bra, but I can't wear ones with underwire, they just don't fit right and nothing from Victoria's Secret fits me anymore - I can wear the angels wireless one, but for $20 less, I feel I'm better off just getting Playtex.

Bras are complicated!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 5, 2008)

For one, I'd go to a specialty boutique to get fitted rather than Victoria's Secret. I have found their fitters don't really do a good job with fitting. They are mainly just trying to sell you a bra -- even if it's CLEARLY the wrong size as it is with you. Side cleavage indicates you are wearing at least a cup size too small.

I'd try a 34B or 32C and see if that fits you better. Most of the support should come from the band and NOT the straps, so a bra should be somewhat tight.  You should not be spilling out of the top or the sides, as well.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 7, 2008)

The best website I have found for bra fitting has been this one: Measuring and Calculating for the Proper Bra Fit

I'm going to admit that I do have breast implants and have never learned so much about bra sizing before in my life until I got them. The most important thing about bra size is how your ribcage measures. I'm a 32 but the cup size (as an example) for a 32B is smaller than a 34B. It is the same cup size as a 34A. Next time you go to a lingerie store, compare a 32C and 34B and you will see the cup sizes are identical but the bands are not. A lot of women tend to be in between sizes and don't even know it -- they either wear the wrong band or cup size.

The best way to purchase in between sizes is online, stores like Figleaves, Her Room, etc. I love VS but they tend to have less variety regarding bra sizes. You can also go to Dillard's, they usually have plenty of different sizes. In between sizes are a mission, I most definitely have been there! HTH

EDIT: I also forgot to add that I was measured by two Victoria's Secret sales representatives who both measured me incorrectly, so take their suggestions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 8, 2008)

VS basically tries to fit you into one of their sizes. Unfortunately, they don't offer that many sizes


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 8, 2008)

In my opinion, victorias secret has horrible bras. The consultants are bad at fitting (I was a different size each time I was measured). To properly fit someone they need to be topless, with a THIN bra on. VS measures that way so they can give you a random size so you will rush to buy a cutesey bra. Go to Nordstrom. You don't have to buy anything, but they will measure you and address any concerns you may have and direct you to the types of bras you need. I buy mine from there once a year, and consider it to be one of my best investments. (As all undergarments should be.) They have sales on their bras that at times are less than VS. They carry ALOT of sizes! The best advice I can give to anyone is to spend as much as you can for your bras. They determine how your clothes fit and how your breasts will hang later in life. If you don't have a Nordstrom go to a Bra Boutique or other high end store. I know from expirerince. Hope this helps!!


----------

